# KabelDeutschland 100.000 | Fritzbox 7270 ok? Oder doch Wireless Gigabit Router



## Lichtfaenger (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit am überlegen von T-Online zu KD zu wechseln. 

Die ganze Zeit war am benötigten Anschluss nur 32000 verfügbar. 

Gestern habe ich erneut eine Abfrage gemacht. Ab sofort ist an dem Anschluss eine
Geschwindigkeit von 100 000 möglich. 

Frage: 
a) Kann ich meine alte Fritzbox 7270 weiterverwenden (Telefonfunktion)?
b) Erhalte ich überhaupt mit WLAN diese Geschwindigkeit oder muss zum 
    hier zum Erreichen der Top-Speed der Rechner mit einem LAN-Kabel
    verbunden werden?

KD bietet bei der 100 000-Variante folgende Geräte an:
All in One: HomeBox (Fritzbox 6360)

sowie

oder Wireless N Gigabit Router 
-Drahtlos schnell Surfen mit WLAN
-Optimaler Internetzugang über LAN-Kabel 

Hat hier jemand schon entsprechende Erfahrungen und kann mich mit Tipps etc. unterstützen? 

Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank!

Groetjes,
Lichtfaenger


----------



## Jimini (5. Dezember 2011)

Es ist zwingend erforderlich, dass du das von Kabel Deutschland bereitgestellte Modem nutzt. Du kannst aber natürlich auch deine Fritzbox einfach "hinter" das KD-Modem hängen. 
Um den Anschluss möglichst gut nutzen zu können, sollten die beteiligten WLAN-Geräte den Standard 802.11n unterstützen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## robbe (5. Dezember 2011)

Theoretisch kannst du deine Box einfach ans Modem hängen, könnt mir allerdings vorstellen, das nicht die 100%ige Geschwindigkeit ankommt, da deine Box nur 100Mbit Lan hat. Kann also sein das da vielleicht nur um die 90Mbit ankommen.

Über W-Lan wirst du nur unter sehr guten Bedingungen die 100Mbit erreichen. Heißt, alle Geräte N-Standard, kurze Strecke, keine Wände, wenig Störungen durch andere Funknetze.


----------



## Domowoi (5. Dezember 2011)

Ist mMn. nicht wirklich wichtig, da wirklich nur die wenigsten Server diese Bandbreite ausnutzen können. Beispielsweise haben viele große Services (z.B. Youtube) eine gewisse Grenze die sie pro Nutzer bereitstellen.


----------



## Jimini (5. Dezember 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ist mMn. nicht wirklich wichtig, da wirklich nur die wenigsten Server diese Bandbreite ausnutzen können. Beispielsweise haben viele große Services (z.B. Youtube) eine gewisse Grenze die sie pro Nutzer bereitstellen.


 Och, es ist eigentlich kein wirkliches Problem, 100 MBit auszulasten. Da reichen schon mehrere parallel laufende dicke Streams und / oder Downloads. Mit einer Quelle allein ist es allerdings recht selten, da gebe ich dir Recht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## robbe (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich lade auch des öfteren mal von einem einzelnen Server mit 100 Mbits. Auch bei Youtube ist das möglich. HD-Videos sind hier das Geheimnis. Die werden Oftmals mit voller Bandbreite geladen. Wenn also das 480p Video mal wieder nicht mit Laden hinterher kommt, einfach (sofern möglich) auf 1080p hochstellen.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, an die Fritz!Box 6360 zu kommen -> nimm sie.
Ich hab sie an einem 32MBit KabelBW Anschluss und bin voll zufrieden damit.

Meine Nachbarin hat nur das Modem von der KBW gekriegt und ich durfte dann ihre alte 7370 Box dran hängen - läuft, aber nicht so schnell wie meine 6360.


----------



## grubsnek (5. Dezember 2011)

Ja, du kannst sie weiterverwenden wirst allerdings nicht auf die 100Mbit/s kommen. 
Wenn du über die Fritzbox telefonierst, kannst du sie NICHT weiterverwenden, sondern musst stattdessen die 6xxxer für 5€ monatlich nehmen. Mit der 7270 kannst du sonst nur normal per VoC übers Modem telefonieren.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (5. Dezember 2011)

die FritzBox 6360 kostet EUR 5,-/Monat; von daher weiß ich halt nicht ob ich die wirklich benötige ... 

Was hat es dann mit dem Wireless N Gigabit Router auf sich? Den gibt KD für umme mit! 
Da ich davon ausgehe, dass das Signal auch aus dem "Loch" kommt, aus dem aktuell das TV-Signal von KD kommt 
wäre die Entfernung vom Kabelanschluß an den PC ca. 80 cm ... 

Also, dicke Wände und sonstige "Sperrzonen" gibt es da nicht; hier könnte ich auch sehr elegant ein LAN-Kabel verlegen (hinter Schreibtisch an der Wand).


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab das auch und bekam mit 7390 5ghz + wlan stick n von avm max 60 ich wuenschte ich könnte kabel verlegen...


----------



## K3n$! (6. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn du ein LAN Kabel legen kannst, dann nimm einfach deine FritzBox weiter. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass der Verlust so gravierend ist, wenn überhaupt. 

Nachträglich kannst du ja immer noch bei KD anrufen und die 6360 bestellen. 

Den Wlan N Router würde ich an deiner Stelle dann einfach mit nehmen und bei Ebay wieder verkaufen


----------



## Jimini (6. Dezember 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Den Wlan N Router würde ich an deiner Stelle dann einfach mit nehmen und bei Ebay wieder verkaufen


 Ich glaube, dass man die mitgelieferten Geräte nach Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit zurückgeben muss. Bin mir da aber nicht 100%ig sicher.

MfG Jimini


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> die FritzBox 6360 kostet EUR 5,-/Monat; von daher weiß ich halt nicht ob ich die wirklich benötige ...
> 
> Was hat es dann mit dem Wireless N Gigabit Router auf sich? Den gibt KD für umme mit!



Den WLAN-N-Router kriegste auch bei KBW fast für umme dazu.
Da musst du halt zwei Geräte aufbauen.
TV-Dose -> Kabelmodem -> WLAN-Router -> PC

Bei der Fritzbox haste halt nur noch ein Gerät (in der Fritzbox ist ein Kabelmodem, ein Router, ein Gigabit-Switch sowie Telefonfunktion integriert)
TV-Dose -> Fritzbox -> PC


----------



## grubsnek (9. Dezember 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Frage:
> a) Kann ich meine alte Fritzbox 7270 weiterverwenden (Telefonfunktion)?



Telefonierst du gerade über die 7270 oder?

Wenn du dir die 5€ monatlich für die neue Fritzbox sparst, kannst du nicht mehr über die Fritzbox telefonieren, sondern musst wieder übers Modem über VoC telefonieren.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (9. Dezember 2011)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Telefonierst du gerade über die 7270 oder?
> 
> Wenn du dir die 5€ monatlich für die neue Fritzbox sparst, kannst du nicht mehr über die Fritzbox telefonieren, sondern musst wieder übers Modem über VoC telefonieren.



Was meinst Du mit VoC? Voice-over-IP sicherlich nicht, oder?

Ich bin immer noch am Zaudern! 

Fakt ist, dass die KabelDose vom PC ca. 20 cm entfernt ist. Soviel habe ich jetzt schon verstanden, dass ich 
das KabelModem von KD mit einem Cat5-Patchkabel direkt in die LAN1-Öffnung betreiben kann. 

Wo ich noch unsicher bin:

Kann ich mittels WLAN hier die 100 Mbit erhalten? 
Allerdings - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - brauche ich die WLAN-Funktion nicht, da FB 7270 v2 und das KabelModem unterm Schreibtisch sich verstecken und hier eine Patchkabel-Verbindung in den PC möglich ist. Soll sowieso  das Non-Plus-Ultra sein. 

Würde ja direkt - um alles auszuschliessen - die Fritzbox 6360 nehmen für EUR 5,-/Monat, aber mich stört hier, dass ich die nie als Eigentum besitze, sondern nach Vertragsende zurück geben muss ...


----------



## Lichtfaenger (9. Dezember 2011)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Telefonierst du gerade über die 7270 oder?
> 
> Wenn du dir die 5€ monatlich für die neue Fritzbox sparst, kannst du nicht mehr über die Fritzbox telefonieren, sondern musst wieder übers Modem über VoC telefonieren.



Im Moment habe ich gar keinen Vertrag mehr ... 

Kann ich also definitiv nur telefonieren mit dem KD-Anschluß in Verbindung mit der Fritzbox 6360-Lösung, welche EUR 5,-/Monat kostet?


----------



## Crymes (11. Dezember 2011)

Nehm doch einfach nur das Kabelmodem, in die LAN Buchse kommt dein PC, in die Telefon Buchse das Telefon.
Wenn du dein Netzwerk mal erweitern willst, dann klemm deine 7270er in die LAN Buchse und benutze sie als Switch.
Mit der wirst du auf stabile 80-90 MBits per LAN kommen.

Den zusätzlichen Router von Kabel Deutschland würde ich verkaufen oder einlagern, da er im Gegensatz zur FritzBox z.B. keine Priorisierung beherrscht.


----------



## grubsnek (11. Dezember 2011)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich gar keinen Vertrag mehr ...
> 
> Kann ich also definitiv nur telefonieren mit dem KD-Anschluß in Verbindung mit der Fritzbox 6360-Lösung, welche EUR 5,-/Monat kostet?



Telefonieren kannst du mit dem normalen Modem auch, allerdings musst du deine Telefone dann an dieses anschließen und nicht wie bisher an die Fritzbox.
Die Fritzbox spezifischen Komfortfunktionen, wie z.B. Anrufbeantworter fallen damit weg.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (11. Dezember 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Nehm doch einfach nur das Kabelmodem, in die LAN Buchse kommt dein PC, in die Telefon Buchse das Telefon.
> Wenn du dein Netzwerk mal erweitern willst, dann klemm deine 7270er in die LAN Buchse und benutze sie als Switch.
> Mit der wirst du auf stabile 80-90 MBits per LAN kommen.
> 
> Den zusätzlichen Router von Kabel Deutschland würde ich verkaufen oder einlagern, da er im Gegensatz zur FritzBox z.B. keine Priorisierung beherrscht.



Lt. Áuskunft von AVM:
Je nach Messung an Laborsystemen sind Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten zwischen 75 Mbit/s und 86 Mbit/s in der Betriebsart "Internet über LAN1" erreichbar. Letzterer Wert wurde für eine FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270 von der c't im März 2008 bei einem Vergleichstest ermittelt (D.Zivadinovic, Ernst Ahlers, Netzwerk-Jumbos, c't 7/2008 S.152).

Ich denke, wenn die 6360 Fritzbox Cable hier bessere Werte erzielt (Anfrage bei AVM läuft) werde ich doch das das Teil dazu nehmen und die EUR 5,-/Monat in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (21. Dezember 2011)

Wir haben den Original Router von Kabel Deutschland und eine 100000 er Leitung und sind voll zu Frieden damit 

Wir Wohnen in einem Stahlbeton Block und haben mit Wlan in allen räumen kein Prob 

Der nette Mensch von Kabel sagte auch die 5 € im Monat können sie sparen der Dlink Router reicht für alles 

Siehe Das Foto das ist mit der 100000 er und dem DLink




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFTP100 (21. Dezember 2011)

BlueDragonLG schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben den Original Router von Kabel Deutschland und eine 100000 er Leitung und sind voll zu Frieden damit
> 
> Wir Wohnen in einem Stahlbeton Block und haben mit Wlan in allen räumen kein Prob
> 
> Der nette Mensch von Kabel sagte auch die 5  im Monat können sie sparen der Dlink Router reicht für alles



Wieviel kommen über wlan von 100?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (25. Dezember 2011)

BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Wir haben den Original Router von Kabel Deutschland und eine 100000 er Leitung und sind voll zu Frieden damit
> 
> Wir Wohnen in einem Stahlbeton Block und haben mit Wlan in allen räumen kein Prob
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Werte .... 

Anschluß ist zwischenzeitlich bestellt; aber noch kein Termin vom Technicus maximus erhalten.
Bin mal gespannt, was bei mir von den 100 ankommt ...


----------

